# 2006 chevy 3500hd dump



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Selling my 2006 chevy 3500hd dump. bought as a spare truck, now that the season has ended for me, i no longer need the truck. that being said i wont give it away, would just like to see it go. 144k miles, 6.6 duramax LBZ, allison automatic. Has central Hydros, with a dew-eze clutch pump system. Comes with 6 studded snows, and is set up BOSS RT3.

**can come with a spare straight blade for another 750$ needs a motor and turn signals replaced.

check out the link to my CL ad, its located in new haven county CT.

call/text: 203-521-8717

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/2006-chevy-3500hd-duramax-dump/6537891921.html


----------

